# no sound comes out of headphone jack



## lipnic (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a macbook osx and until recently I could listen to music and sound files okay using my headphones. But although the internal speakers are working fine, I cannot use my headphone or external speakers. I tried clicking on system preference and clicking on headphone output, but still didn't succeed in getting the headphone jack work. I am sure the problem is simple, since the internal speakers are working fine. Any idea, anyone? Many thanks.


----------



## michaelkemp2 (May 2, 2010)

This is an odd one, the problem probably isnt software related, since this unusual its probably hardware related. Although incase check out http://macosx.com/forums/hardware-peripherals/300942-macbook-headphone-jack-problem.html

If these suggestions dont work send in your mac for a checkup, theyll fee you but theyll also fix it.


----------



## earthsaver (May 2, 2010)

Yep, is it not as simple as jiggling the headphone connector?


----------



## JTGS (May 16, 2010)

I had problem where my external speakers worked, but my headphones, etc. stopped working suddenly.  Solution for me was very simple.  I hope it will be for you too.

Plug in your headphones or other device.  Press the F10 mute button to UNMUTE the signal to your headphones.  If you play around you will discover that if you press the mute function key while your headphones are plugged in and then you unplug your headphones, the  external speakers will work fine.  However if you plug your headphones back in, they will remain muted until you UnMUTE them WHILE THEY ARE PLUGGED IN.


----------



## Allan Ostling (Oct 30, 2011)

JTGS said:


> Plug in your headphones or other device.  Press the F10 mute button to UNMUTE the signal to your headphones.



Your advice was just what I needed, for this problem. Although, on my older full-size Mac bluetooth keyboard the mute button is above the numerical keys on the right. 

Thanks, I was almost ready to take the Macbook into Apple. I would have felt like a _right Wally_ if they had told me what you did.


----------

